# "Must Visit" places in Europe



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Following on from my "Must Do" events which are clearly time related, what places in Europe must be seen before we die 

Such as:
Iceland as a whole, for Geysers, blue lagoon.
Rome
Prague
Berlin

etc


Many thanks - (looking forward to short n sweet suggestions rather than google or guidebook blur......!)


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Rome/Pompeii/Herculaneum - marvel at 2000 year old Roman engineering.

Might as well do Sorrento and Capri ( Once the Capitol of the Roman Empire ) whilst in the area.

The Alhambra - cultured civilisation at it's best ?


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Newgrange in Ireland, an example of incredible astronomical competence from about 5,000 years ago. 


Noel


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The Burren, County Clare

Chris


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Orkney
Alhambra
Cordoba
Slovenija in Autumn
Camargue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Evns*

Hello,

Annecy France Winter or Summer
Milau France
Cote D'Azur
Brittany

Oh anywhere in France

Winter

Sierra Nevada - Spain
Pyrenees 
Norway 
Aviemore

Summer

Brugge
Rhein
Holland

Trev.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Auschwitz-Birkenau, Poland

Siret, Romania.

and lots of other places.....

Johnny F


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Same as hilldweller plus Florence Venice and Pisa (Some real engineering)


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Any where in the UK (besides the Orkneys). i.e. Ironbridge and its museums.
Ian


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks - got a few of those on list and some I'll need to enter into google!!

Much appreciated1


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

lookback said:


> Any where in the UK (besides the Orkneys). i.e. Ironbridge and its museums.
> Ian


A really good day is the Imperial War Museum Duxford. If you like planes.

Then a few miles north The Shuttleworth Collection. If you like restored old planes.

Manchester has it's Castlefield Technology museum showing how we once engineered for the whole world.

Lacock has the Fox Talbot museum in a lovely area.

I guess we have some beautiful places but those foreigners just do it better. Windermere would be lost in Lake Garda. You could tack Snowdon into a crack in Mont Blanc. And so on.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

summer in cornwall 
brown willy
rough tor see here
north cornwall and north devon coast
tarr steps exmoor 
chapter


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Vigeland Sculpture Park in Oslo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigeland_Park

Yes to Auschwitz-Birkenhau to pay your respects

Cliff edge Iron Age fort on Innishmore, Ireland: Dun Aengus. The island is famous for its strong Irish culture, loyalty to the Irish language, and a wealth of Pre-Christian and Christian ancient sites including Dún Aengus, "the most magnificent barbaric monument in Europe."

Pristine beaches and clear seas on South Uist, Outer Hebrides (wrap up)

Ephesus, Turkey

July 12th protestant parade in Belfast

Amsterdam red light district before they close it down

Sistine chapel

St Marks Square, Venice (but don't think of having a coffee there unless you have just won the Lotto). And Murano/Burano islands.

Harry


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Jungfraujoch and numerous places in Switzerland and Austria .
Also I liked San Marino remember it from my youth.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Orange said:


> Jungfraujoch and numerous places in Switzerland and Austria .
> Also I liked San Marino remember it from my youth.


A must round the Jungfrau is Trummelbach.


----------



## 116206 (Sep 1, 2008)

A few "different" ideas worth a visit in France, trying to avoid well known locations :

"barre d'ETEL" during winter, especially during a big storm : ETEL

les "abers", north of Brittany : where the sea comes into the earth

St Emilion area; East of Bordeaux : lot of people but nice village and famous wines (never buy in the village but go straight to a producer's home)

Oradour sur Glane (WW2 souvenir)

The "Haut-Koenigsbourg" castle in alsace, then a visit to the auto museum in Mulhouse
museum
(you'll learn why the R of Roll-royce cars are sometimes red or sometimes black...)

and so many around France....


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks! many noted for when we're in the appropriate country!


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

OLD TRAFFORD


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Have seen the Trummelbach Falls they are wonderful and there is an excellent campsite there in the Lauterbrunnen.


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Patsy said:


> OLD TRAFFORD


Which Old Trafford I am a keen Cricket fan can't stand football. So is it where both teams wear white or where one set of herberts wear red. :roll:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Germany - The Romantic Road
Germany - Dachau Concentration Camp Memorial
Italy - Cortina D' Ampezzo
Switzerland - Furka Pass & Grimsel Pass
Switzerland - Brienz Rothorn Railway.
Wales - The Castles and Little Railways
England - The Farne Islands, Northhumbria (Late May early June).
Scotland - Bellymack Red Kite feeding station.
Scotland - Dolphin watching at Channory Point


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I think these replies say it all, no place like home. I enjoy a couple of weeks in the sun, but there are so many places to visit here. We have it all. 
No matter how many times I visit some places, they never cease to amaze me. Scotland, London, The Lakes, East Anglia, Cornwall, IOW, Dorset, Ireland. Aldeburgh in Suffolk, parking along the sea wall , what a place to spend a day and it is totally free.


----------

